# Netflix and Dish Network



## Clumsyhawk

Can i use my Dish Network receiver or DVR for watching streaming video from Netflix?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Nope.


----------



## TulsaOK

:welcome_s ClumsyHawk.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Clumsyhawk said:


> Can i use my Dish Network receiver or DVR for watching streaming video from Netflix?


Here are the devices that allow Netflix streaming....
http://www.netflix.com/NetflixReadyDevices?lnkceData=0&lnkce=gssiclk&trkid=1445376


----------



## DishTV

LG has three others in their 500 series; 550, 570, 590.

The 590 has a 250 Gb hard drive, neat features for about $380.:icon_da:


----------



## SaltiDawg

DishTV said:


> LG has three others in their 500 series; 550, 570, 590.
> 
> The 590 has a 250 Gb hard drive, neat features for about $380.:icon_da:


You can get either an Xbox 360 or a PS3 for considerably less money and in the case of the PS3 have a quality BD player. If games mean anyghting to anyone in the family, there is that additional feature. 

Both the Xbox 360 and the PS3 also function as a media extender allowing the streaming of music, photos, and video from an PC.


----------



## lparsons21

Sony's 460 BD player is very good for Netflix also, I think a newer 470 is either out now or coming very soon which will broaden that.

It does Netflix HD streams also and Netflix is very good about testing your broadband and equipment and doing some tailoring to your situation so it comes in very smooth.


----------



## BattleZone

Clumsyhawk said:


> Can i use my Dish Network receiver or DVR for watching streaming video from Netflix?


NetFlix is a direct competitor of Dish's PPV, so there is not a lot of motivation for them to add a NetFlix client, even if they could.


----------



## finniganps

A lot of Blu-Ray players stream, however make sure it comes with a wireless adapter if you don't have an ethernet cable near your TV.


----------



## phrelin

Fortunately, one of Dish's best kept secrets is Dish Online:








The site is kind of a link collection. In addition to what you can download on your ViP DVR, you can watch movies on your computer as the link takes you to Roxio CinemaNow; listen to music as a link takes you to Pandora Music; International entertainment includes B4U Music (Bollywood type fare) and Dandana TV (Middle Eastern American entertainment); Sports has links to NBA League Pass Broadband; News links to some of the usual suspects plus BBC World.

You get the idea. I thought the web site would someday be the browser interface for Dish Online, but it sure hasn't gone anywhere yet.


----------

